# Sticking throttle?



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

Ok, well today when i was in my driveway the problem with the high idle on my car started again. So this time i popped hte hood and played wiht the throttle cable... as soon as i played with it ( to slow down the idle ) it would go back down to a normal idle. So this has me thinking that its just the mechanism that gets stuck ( it is really cold around here... but still ). So is there anythign i can do to help this? It seems like the mechanism at the throttle body isnt coming back to where it should be t herefore causing the high idle. 


Also, just to add, Im probably going to go look for the gasket for the a-corn looking nut on the valve cover that seems to be leaking oil


And here's the big one:
COMMAND START!!!!! I caved in and im getting a compustar remote start put into the car tomorrow at the local shop.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

muccman said:


> Ok, well today when i was in my driveway the problem with the high idle on my car started again. So this time i popped hte hood and played wiht the throttle cable... as soon as i played with it ( to slow down the idle ) it would go back down to a normal idle. So this has me thinking that its just the mechanism that gets stuck ( it is really cold around here... but still ). So is there anythign i can do to help this? It seems like the mechanism at the throttle body isnt coming back to where it should be t herefore causing the high idle.
> 
> 
> Also, just to add, Im probably going to go look for the gasket for the a-corn looking nut on the valve cover that seems to be leaking oil
> ...


try some carb cleaner around the linkage...then after that dries do some spray lubricant. could be just sticky stuff, cleaner cleans it then hopefully the lube would make it smoooth


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

i think ill wait just a bit tho.. its like -40celcius, -50 with the windchill these days.. too damn cold


----------



## Alchemy (Dec 9, 2004)

i had a similar problem. some wd40 on the spring under the dash for the pedal , and some wd40 on the linkage cleared it right up.


----------



## mjb92761 (Dec 12, 2004)

Was wondering if your idle was very high. Like around 1500 to 1800 rpm. Having the same problem and can't find out whats wrong. Car starts fine but then after driving for about 20 mins it goes up to that rpm and won't come down till i shut it down and the motor cools down. Is this what happened to you? I drive a 1990 2dr sentra auto 1.6. Please help, no one can find out whats going on.


----------



## winstonsmith (Nov 10, 2004)

muccman said:


> Ok, well today when i was in my driveway the problem with the high idle on my car started again. So this time i popped hte hood and played wiht the throttle cable... as soon as i played with it ( to slow down the idle ) it would go back down to a normal idle. So this has me thinking that its just the mechanism that gets stuck ( it is really cold around here... but still ). So is there anythign i can do to help this? It seems like the mechanism at the throttle body isnt coming back to where it should be t herefore causing the high idle.
> 
> 
> Also, just to add, Im probably going to go look for the gasket for the a-corn looking nut on the valve cover that seems to be leaking oil
> ...



I think I have the same damn problem with my 280Z. It's driving me crazy. When I pull up to a stop light the idle stays high unless I tap the pedal to unstick the throttle linkage. I pulled all the linkage apart, cleaned it up and regreased all moving joints and the problem persisted. I finally traced it to the small lever part that is at the end of the linkage. It doesn't always sit all the way back down in the resting position when you let off the gas pedal. It's all gummed up inside there. I don't want to pull that part out thought to clean it up because I've never worked on that particular part before and I'm worried if I take it off I'll probably not know how to get it all back together again. hehe.

Here's a picture of my problem part. Sounds the same as your problem.
sticky throttle 

It sucks because it's hard to take off from a stop. When the throttle does go all the way back to it's resting position it get's stuck there and requires more pressure than normal on the gas pedal to unstick it which means that when it finally does give way and break free I'm laying rubber all over the place.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

winstonsmith said:


> when it finally does give way and break free I'm laying rubber all over the place.


Sounds like me trying to drive in the rain feathering the torque converter to keep it from hitting to hard. haha, the looks on ppls faces when 20 feet of chevy takes off sideways through an intersection.

But umm...have you tried just soaking that lever in carb cleaner?? can't hurt anything.


----------



## winstonsmith (Nov 10, 2004)

Gsolo said:


> Sounds like me trying to drive in the rain feathering the torque converter to keep it from hitting to hard. haha, the looks on ppls faces when 20 feet of chevy takes off sideways through an intersection.
> 
> But umm...have you tried just soaking that lever in carb cleaner?? can't hurt anything.


I thought about spraying carb cleaner on it but someone once told me that carb cleaner can possibly melt plastic and I don't really know if there's anything plastic in there. Does that stuff really melt plastic? It definitely works better when I spray WD40 all over it but that only lasts about one day. It sucks having to spray WD40 on it everyday.

The last time I drove it I acidentally roasted the tires all over a parking lot at this fast food place and an old man walking across the parking lot screamed and ran over behind a car and hid. So I'm driving by yelling, "Sorry! I didn't mean to do that!" I j ust know one day I'll be at a light next to a cop and he won't like the way I take off.


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

yeah ive gotta clean it out later...


anyways with the command start, its finally in
first time around they disconnected the fuel pump harness by accident and oculdnt figure out what was wrong so i got it towed and just about a week later ( today ) i get it back.. brought ti there, they programmed the remote and i have a working car starter


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

winstonsmith said:


> I thought about spraying carb cleaner on it but someone once told me that carb cleaner can possibly melt plastic and I don't really know if there's anything plastic in there. Does that stuff really melt plastic? It definitely works better when I spray WD40 all over it but that only lasts about one day. It sucks having to spray WD40 on it everyday.
> 
> The last time I drove it I acidentally roasted the tires all over a parking lot at this fast food place and an old man walking across the parking lot screamed and ran over behind a car and hid. So I'm driving by yelling, "Sorry! I didn't mean to do that!" I j ust know one day I'll be at a light next to a cop and he won't like the way I take off.


depends what kind of carb cleaner it is...the really good strong stuff will eat away at plastic. the cheap carb/choke cleaner shoudln't hurt it. AFter cleaning it though soak it good with some kind of lube spray too...wd40 is not a lubricant.


----------

